# saving runny yogurt



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

My yogurt did not thicken properly. Can I still save it? Can I use it and try again? Like could I reheat the mix to 185, add some more starter and put it back in the yogurt maker?

Or...is there something I can add to it to thicken it up?

It tastes like yogurt, just waaaaaay too thin. I could always use it for smoothies, I guess.

Dee


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

We talked about adding flavored jello to yogurt earlier, so maybe you could use unflavored gelatin to thicken your yogurt.


----------



## M.Plessner (Mar 1, 2008)

Throw in some cream cheese to thicken it up and some seasonings. Depending upon how much you have you could freeze the extra for veggie dips or a sandwich spread.
Mel


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Just add the fruit and ice....maybe some protein powder.


----------



## Staceyy (Jun 16, 2007)

When this happened to me, I used the yogurt in place of milk in my pancakes and waffles. They turned out great.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

yes use like buttermilk

you may try adding gelatin or powdered milk next time

I used to have runny yogurt unless i did that

but now i dont,must depend on the cow?


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Put a coffee filter in a strainer over a bowl. Dump in yogert. Let it drain til it's as thick as you want. Feed the whey to the chickens or dog or cat. Or drink it yourself. It's very nutritious. If left long enough, the yogeery will get as thick as cream cheese. Then you have yogert cheese. Just as good, and less fat!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Put it in a cheese cloth and try the cheesecake pie recipe I posted. You'll love it.


----------



## pyrnad (Jan 22, 2006)

I ad instant pudding. Get flavors you like. Just mix in the pudding and put the yogurt in the frig. Our 2 favorites are chocolate and Bananna cream.


----------

